# Musical real estate



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Stravinsky's house is on the market, and the price was just cut. It's in a tony neighborhood, but you'd better have some cash. An interesting article.

https://www.kusc.org/culture/staff-blog/stravinskys-la-home-for-sale/


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Just around the corner from my daughter's house. Hers is considerably less. The question is, do I have a spare 4 million lying around? Or can I sell my pad here in playa for 4 million. No to both, so I am out as a potential buyer.


----------

